# setting triton router into bench dog table



## woodwl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've just purchased the Triton TRA001 and cannot find instructions anywhere for mounting it under my bench dog contractors table. I also purchased the bench dog plate that fits the Triton. My problem is, and maybe I'm being particularly dense, there is no place for the above table adjustment winder to go. HELP!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

woodwl said:


> I've just purchased the Triton TRA001 and cannot find instructions anywhere for mounting it under my bench dog contractors table. I also purchased the bench dog plate that fits the Triton. My problem is, and maybe I'm being particularly dense, there is no place for the above table adjustment winder to go. HELP!


Most of the plates just have the spacing for the attaching screws, you have to drill your own hole for the winder. (use the existing base plate as a template.

When drilling the hole, check the placement so that the winder does not end up under the fence.


----------



## woodwl (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks, James!


----------

